# LEVSIN contains LACTOSE?????



## Commonsense (Sep 13, 2004)

Apparently one of the "inactive" ingredients in Levsin (hyoscyamine) is lactose: http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/hyoscy.htm How could this have happened? I've tried to find out if the generic hyoscyamine contains lactose, but so far no luck.WHAT are the drug manufacturers thinking??????


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Many, many medications contain lactose. Even birth control pills contain it. The ammount of lactose in medication is so minute, the chance of it affecting you is VERY rare. I am lactose intolerant and was told by doctors and pharmacists to not worry about it. Lactose is a binding agent.BTW, gummie bears and other candies and foods also have lactose.


----------

